# New Member Intro



## MarrocBoneMage (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey folks,
Just joined here...I'm looking forward to getting to know some of you and making some friends, not to mention all the Halloween discussions. A little about me I'm 32, single father, that has a small yard haunt. NOthing fancy...YET. I have a Halloween website up. The url is http://www.bonemage.com Please feel free to check it out. I'll be adding more soon. Anyway thanks for letting me be here...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Fantastic, glad you're here!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey Rick! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome to this great place!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

This is the best place to waste time on the entire world wide web. 

Welcome.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome MarrocBoneMage.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the madness, that's a good thing...


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*hi!*

Hi there and welcome, welcome :jol:


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!
.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome. Prepare to take your Halloween addiction to a whole new level.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to our humble abode MarrocBoneMage!!!!!!!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome. Now your hobby becomes an obsession.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

welcome! Can't wait to see your progression!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings Bone Mage, hope you enjoy it here, you'll be here a lifetime, lol.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey 'Mage.
Hope you find many ideas to use.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome! I like ur weathered tombstones.


----------



## MarrocBoneMage (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the great welcome folks.....glad to be here...already got too many ideas from this group to try out this year...my "to do" list is ridiculously long now thanks to you...but at least I'll always have something to do...lol


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard. This is a great place to be.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Now that you found us.
Take off your shoes and stay a while.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome!!! But please...leave your shoes on!!!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah we bite.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice to meet ya...you'll love it here. The peeps are great.


----------

